# ISO: Background for Tegu enclosure



## DougY (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm in the process of setting up an aquarium for my new Argentine Blk & Wht. 
Dimensions: 72x24x31
Any ideas where I can buy a nice background for an aquarium this size?
TIA


----------



## CameronJayBauer (May 11, 2016)

Honestly the way I would do it, is find a place that prints large poster/banners and just get a banner printed with an image that has a large enough resolution to print that big. I know Vistaprint does them, it says for a 6'x2.5' banner you would need an image that's at least 5385 x 2265. You can find images bigger than that in Google.

This is just how I would do it, and how I did for my last iguana's 5'x5' enclosure


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 11, 2016)

universal rocks makes stuff like that.


----------

